# Mavericks sign Howard to a 4 year 40 million dollar contract



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

Updated: Oct. 19, 2006, 4:02 PM ET
Sources: Mavs, Howard agree on four-year extensionBy Marc Stein
ESPN.com


The Dallas Mavericks and Josh Howard on Thursday reached agreement on a four-year contract extension believed to be worth in excess of $40 million, team sources told ESPN.com. 


Howard 

The Mavericks and Howard were facing an Oct. 31 deadline to agree on an extension and prevent Howard from becoming a restricted free agent in July. 

The new contract won't kick in until next season, with Howard scheduled to earn $1.7 million in the final year of his rookie contract. 

Howard, who was eligible for a five-year extension, admitted in recent days that he was "disappointed" with the slow pace of negotiations but also told ESPN.com earlier this month that he hadn't abandoned hope of securing a new deal before the Halloween buzzer. "You never know," Howard said with a smile back on Oct. 7. 

It's believed that the Mavericks, sensing that the issue might linger with Howard all season, increased their offer in recent days to make it clear to the swingman how much they value him. 

Howard has been Dallas' best player in training camp, showing little outward sign of being distracted by his contractual situation, but the absence of an extension before the regular season could easily have been perceived as another slight for a player who slipped all the way to No. 29 in the 2003 draft. 

Reaching terms with Howard means that Mavericks owner Mark Cuban will have awarded new contracts to four of the biggest names in the organization since the Mavericks made their first-ever trip to the NBA Finals in June: Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry, coach Avery Johnson and Howard

Link http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2632299


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We are locked up for the next 5 years... Hopefully we can win some 'chips around this time...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sweet...distractions are slipping away and focus is nearing. :banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ah... this made my day.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ah... this made my day.


That bad, eh? :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> That bad, eh? :clown:


That made my day as well.... and yeah my day was pretty bad.

But... i get to watch the game tonight! With a happy JHo and probably Dirk starting. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am actually happy nobody wanted those tickets now!

Also, SttackAttack is officially a SM for 10 years now. :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Also, SttackAttack is officially a SM for 10 years now. :cheers:


Ducky log. :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> That bad, eh? :clown:


Yes, that bad, unfortunately. But there's a Mavs game and The Office on tonight and tommorrow is Friday. Things are looking up.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I am actually happy nobody wanted those tickets now!


When are you starting the contest for *2 Mavs vs Spurs Opening Night Lower Level Tickets*?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> When are you starting the contest for *2 Mavs vs Spurs Opening Night Lower Level Tickets*?


Don't I *WISH* I had those! LOL... There were no lower level seating available when I signed up for season pass... not that I can afford $10k+/year price tag.  

Though I do have the same upper level seats for that game, which you'll have to pry them out of my lifeless fingers...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:curse: YEA!!! :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> That made my day as well.... and yeah my day was pretty bad.
> 
> But... i get to watch the game tonight! With a happy JHo and probably Dirk starting. :biggrin:


 I'm going too, gonna goto a suite... My dad gets those tix for free and he said I can miss Mosque for one day to go. So look for me!!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I snagged Section 117 Row BB Seats 5-6 for the Nov 2nd game, same ones I had for for the WCF Game 1. Makes me happy.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Is the game going to be on TV tonight?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I snagged Section 117 Row BB Seats 5-6 for the Nov 2nd game, same ones I had for for the WCF Game 1. Makes me happy.


ummm.... are we comparing who's got bigger balls?

Ok... you win!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm going too, gonna goto a suite... My dad gets those tix for free and he said I can miss Mosque for one day to go. So look for me!!


Ducky log...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Is the game going to be on TV tonight?


Yes. According to mavs.com, it's going to be on KTXA + HDNet.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Ducky log...


 Nah man, I'd rather sit with the crowd, true fans, than sit with a bunch of rich snobs talking about buisness.

Though the food IS GOOD. :bsmile:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> ummm.... are we comparing who's got bigger balls?


Uhhhhhh........


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Uhhhhhh........


Ron Burgundy is speechless? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Nah man, I'd rather sit with the crowd, true fans, than sit with a bunch of rich snobs talking about buisness.
> 
> *Though the food IS GOOD. :bsmile:*


That depends on who's catering. When I went to the FedEx box last time, they were serving hotdogs and chili...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Ron Burgundy is speechless? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Ron Burgandy is the real deal down there..... or was that Ricky Bobby?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Nothing beats a suite at the AAC. All the games I've been to have been in suites 

And thanks a ton Edward. :banana: 

So, our top 3 and coach all got new contracts this offseason. We're distraction free and locked up for the next five years or so (at which point JHo will have just entered his prime...). In the words of Devin Harris, the ship is coming to Dallas where it belongs.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> That depends on who's catering. When I went to the FedEx box last time, they were serving hotdogs and chili...


 Tis a Coors Lite Suite


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> And thanks a ton Edward. :banana:


Welcome. :cheers: 

By the way, nice avatar. Mine is still better. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Nothing beats a suite at the AAC. All the games I've been to have been in suites
> 
> And thanks a ton Edward. :banana:
> 
> So, our top 3 and coach all got new contracts this offseason. We're distraction free and locked up for the next five years or so (at which point JHo will have just entered his prime...). In the words of Devin Harris, the ship is coming to Dallas where it belongs.


 Dude! Ever since I saw that clip in the summer league I've been trying to find it!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh, I was able to download it onto my computer from the original highlight vid, Ed helped me change it to a gif I could use for my avatar. You know, back in June, when I thought I'd be getting my SM...lol, just playing Saint.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Good deal. Nice and fair.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

BTW, the fact that it's a four year deal is significant when you consider that in 2011, the contracts of Dirk, Damp, and JHo will all be expiring, with the only likely candidate to return at that point being JHo, which will probably free up a ton of cap space. Also expiring that year are LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, and Chris Bosh.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> BTW, the fact that it's a four year deal is significant when you consider that in 2011, the contracts of Dirk, Damp, and JHo will all be expiring, with the only likely candidate to return at that point being JHo, which will probably free up a ton of cap space. Also expiring that year are LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, and Chris Bosh.


 Good point. I like the length of the deal too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Big Three are staying, time to dance ! :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Thought Cuban's comments were interesting regarding the extension:



> *Contract fallout:* Mark Cuban was asked if coming to terms on Josh Howard's contract was a sign that he is softening on his belief that employees always work better with a financial carrot dangling in front of them.
> 
> In the past, Cuban operated when possible under the philosophy that players or coaches in the last year of a contract are more driven.
> 
> "There's plenty of incentives when you work for me," he said. *"Either you live up to your deal, or you're in Eastern Slobovia. * Guys know that I'm going to do everything I can to put them in a position to succeed. I'll reward them. I expect them to reward me with hard work and getting the job done."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Again, Mike Kahn addresses the summer deals by the Mavs:



> The list of long-term deals handed out by Mark Cuban as owner of the Dallas Mavericks continues to grow. But as he closes the loop for now and the future, it was imperative he not get into the regular season without attending to the contract extension of Josh Howard.
> 
> What this really means: Cuban is so focused and pragmatic about what needs to get done to win, nothing could have juiced him more than for the Mavs to win the West, have control of the finals against the Heat, then blow it. It would be a 50-50 shot to assume Cuban knows his own big mouth and profile when the Mavs went up 2-0 played a role in the team losing focus. So this time around, he understands his role even better.
> 
> The key to all of it is what he understands best about business — prioritizing products. He re-signed Jason Terry, extended Dirk Nowitzki, extended coach Avery Johnson and has now extended Howard, the most versatile of all the players. All that did is guarantee they've got a great shot at competing for the title over the next four years — and that's something the Mavs have never had before.


It seems we've set the table pretty well for a good run; details - if you call them that - like role players and chemistry are the essentials to go with a great core group like this. 

It can be argued that the spending Cuban did this summer bodes poorly for Stackhouse next year, if the development of Ager and others can replace the presence (and money) of Stack.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Again, Mike Kahn addresses the summer deals by the Mavs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Stack proves his worth, Cuban wouldn't hesitate a bit to sign the check. I am sure Cuban enjoyed seeing Stack going old-school on Shaq. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Nasty!! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Nasty!! :biggrin:


Nah.... "the mavericks can't play physical ball, nor can they play D."

:angel:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Nah.... "the mavericks can't play physical ball, nor can they play D."
> 
> :angel:


Word's getting around...street ball has arrived in Dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

We need Dirty Rogers..............


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Word's getting around...street ball has arrived in Dallas. :biggrin:


Also... football has left Dallas.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> We need Dirty Rogers..............


LOL... we *HAD* Dirty Rogers, except back then he was known as the tantrum-throwing-reporter-pushing-Rogers.


----------

